# newbie here



## 4821 (Nov 3, 2011)

I will search this forum before posting my quesiton. New to the site and 48 year old female.


----------



## 4821 (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone having peri-menopause? Sorry I decided to ask a question on this post above -


----------



## 4821 (Nov 3, 2011)

I am the OP - I am having problems for the first time in my adult life with my marriage, my sex life, and female changes. Would love to find out if there are others...I will also try to answer some questions here on the forum. Thanks to all


----------

